# Were to get cheap tags.



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

I was looking for a place to get cheap tags. I have been looking at clothing labels 4 U and they seem a bit pricey. Any places that you guys know of that are great?


----------



## Sir Face (Jun 17, 2009)

Jesus777 said:


> I was looking for a place to get cheap tags. I have been looking at clothing labels 4 U and they seem a bit pricey. Any places that you guys know of that are great?


I got my Labels from AllcityLabels and the quality came out beautifully. They were a bit pricey though, $300 for 1000 labels.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Ebay. 300 Custom WOVEN LABEL / Labels / Tags Printed size too - eBay (item 120480050039 end time Nov-11-09 12:12:50 PST)


----------



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

I dont like to do anything from ebay. Sorry. Also I got a quote on my labels and they will be a dollar a tag. Is that to much?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Jesus777 said:


> I dont like to do anything from ebay. Sorry. Also I got a quote on my labels and they will be a dollar a tag. Is that to much?


How many ?


----------



## robo029 (Jul 30, 2008)

The guy of ebay is fantasic i order all my labels from him they are top notch i pay around 60 dollers for 300 and he does not make them untill u proof the design which he emails u can't find a betterr guy to work with. Trust me he is great


----------



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

Yea. I know it just seems like a hassle and idk I never feel safe buying from ebay. 

center folded 
1.5 x 1 + 1/8 SA on top 
150- 160.00 + 15 sh 
250- 230.00 + 15 sh


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Jesus777 said:


> Yea. I know it just seems like a hassle and idk I never feel safe buying from ebay.
> 
> center folded
> 1.5 x 1 + 1/8 SA on top
> ...



That seems very high. Get a quote from these guys Welcome to Lucky-Label.


----------



## Jesus777 (Oct 14, 2009)

Ok yea... it does seem high to me too. What type of material for a tag is usually the best?


----------

